

Mac Internet share almost 9%; Windows drops below 90%; iPhone Fourth - echair
http://apple20.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2008/12/01/mac-internet-share-hits-record-882-windows-drops-below-90/

======
Donald
"(Linux grew even faster, up nearly 16.9% for the month, following a 22% drop
the month before.)"

This casts serious doubt on the accuracy of this survey. The article is scant
on details about methodology, but the anomaly is probably indicative of an
unreasonably small sample size.

